# New buckling



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey everyone guess what, I am on my way to pick up my first Mini Nubian buckling! So excited to get this guy. His name is gonna be Boomer, I'll post more pics when I get him home


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Neat coloring! Congrats


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute boy, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Cute! Beautiful coloring!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Boomer! congrats ! nice looking boy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice looking boy , very colorful  Congratulations !


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone we made it home safely and he is settling in pretty well.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

He is 4th Gen. And his momma was a gallon a day miller!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Milker**


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, now I have a couple questions, is a 5-6 month old buckling going to be reliable to breed 4 Nigerian Dwarf Does? Also can someone who has both mini and Standard Nubians please post a picture of two side by side


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Personally I don't consider them reliable till over 8 months old. But he will probably be capable of doing the job. Just don't be upset if he doesn't.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I won't be but they will be ready then and the sooner I get his first kids on the ground the better


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Now I need to think about a mini Nubian Doe


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

But does anyone have a picture of a Mini next to a standard?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's a picture of a standard Oberhasli, mini Oberhasli, and Nigerian Dwarf next to each other.
Nubians will be similar, just different colors and floppy ears.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol nice job of lining them up I bet it wasn't as easy as most would think


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

DrakesFarm said:


> Lol nice job of lining them up I bet it wasn't as easy as most would think


LOL! I didn't take that picture, it is off of the MDGA's old website!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh I would have taken the credit for it still!!!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Whoever did take the picture did a good job though!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

my boy is so cute!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

He sure is! He will sire beautiful kids!


----------

